# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Хотели бы вы быть бессмертными?

## Цыпа-Цыпа

И объясняйте почему.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Не хотела бы. Потому что можно замучиться жить!

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Мда... похоже я зря создала такую тему.Никто не голосует. Для данного форума она неуместна. Тут все не хотят жить и не хотят быть бессмертными, тогда можете удалить тему. :Smile:

----------


## Викторыч

> Мда... похоже я зря создала такую тему.Никто не голосует.


 Ну такую тему создать на суицидном ...... это самый лучший из тупых анекдотов.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Да я уже это поняла.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Бляха-муха! как я могла так опозориться и создать такую тему!!! :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yrok25

в каком смысле бессмертными ? например как мумия ламы или как рассомаха с неразрушимим скилетом и регенирацией ?))

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

в прямом смысле! быть бессмертным пиплом!

----------


## trypo

мы бессмертны независимо от наших хотений.

----------


## Каин

> Бляха-муха! как я могла так опозориться и создать такую тему!!!


 Даа... это все равно как у жизнерадостного перспективного  человека спросить: не хотел бы он повеситься?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

И почему же тогда модераторы не удаляют эту тему, раз она не к месту тут?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

да пусть повисит пока

----------


## Каин

> И почему же тогда модераторы не удаляют эту тему, раз она не к месту тут?


  Данная тема не нарушает правил форума: неуместна, неинтересна, бессмысленна,  это еще не повод что-то запрещать.  Тем более что не всем одинаково она может быть ни к месту. Я вот с удовольствием бы хотел  жить вечно, при условии вечного довольства этой жизнью.

----------


## OceanMassacre

Скорее нет, чем да. 
Если одному среди смертных людей - нет. Если бы была возможность жить "вечно молодым" - без болячек, без старости и т.п, плюс бессмертие для единственного близкого человека, то это было бы интересно первые пару веков. Смотреть на меняющуюся Землю, общество. Огромное количество времени для изучения знаний мира. Но потом, куда это девать? Некуда. 
Так что, я бы скорее выбрала долгую жизнь вечно молодым (никак не стариком), нежели бессмертие. Это невыносимо.

----------


## Dementiy

Ну что за бред, никто не хочет быть свободным!

Я хочу быть бессмертным.

Вернее, я хочу сам решать сколько мне жить и когда поставить точку в своей жизни.
А не так чтобы природа, или того-хуже какой-нибудь идиот, решали за меня когда и как прервать мое существование.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

я с радостью стану бессмертным. интересно будет ли м-теория являться фундаментаной физической теорией, интересно решения вопроса сингулярности при рождении вселенной, хотел бы посмотреть на источники энергии отдалённого будущего и т.п. жаль я всего этого не узнаю(

----------


## Викторыч

> жаль я всего этого не узнаю(


 Мне конечно изрядно поднадоело это обсуждать где бы то нибыло. Но, они все почему то считают (за исключением не многих) что помрут и на том всё заканчивается. Воплощения даже каким то маятником высчитывают, типа какое по счёту. Так что ещё не вечер.

----------


## Викторыч

Только как писать этот пост закончил, вспомнил "Маленький принц", так по ретро сразу "Мы встретимся снова". Кстати ответы на многие вопросы.

----------


## Dementiy

> Воплощения даже каким то маятником высчитывают, типа какое по счёту.


 Если теория реинкарнации верна, то почему она до сих пор не стала доминирующей?
Древние (и не очень) египтяне, греки, евреи, славяне, индейцы и т.д. и т.п. были глупее древних (и не очень) индусов?
Очевидно, что если реинкарнация часть нашей жизни, то она уже 10000 лет назад должна была выйти из разряда "писанной вилами на воде" гипотезы в разряд будничной "прописной" истины, вроде той, что люди рождаются от женщины, а не находятся в капусте.

----------


## Викторыч

> то она уже 10000 лет назад должна была выйти из разряда "писанной вилами на воде" гипотезы в разряд будничной "прописной" истины, вроде той, что люди рождаются от женщины, а не находятся в капусте.


 А кто её выведет в такой разряд при тысячелетнем христианстве с его "царствием в вечной жизни" ? За это ж на костёр как Коперника. Ну и 70 лет совка с атеистическим уклоном и дарвинизмом. А после снова библией перед носом машут.

----------


## SuicideSeas0n

Если с бессмертием придёт и бесстрашность, тогда да.

----------


## Pechalka

тогда понадобится эликсир вечной молодости)

----------


## TheRiddle

Если бессмертие поможет открыть глаза - конечно. К примеру, прожив 200-300 лет , уже мог бы смотреть на все свои проблемы и суицидальные мысли с улыбкой. Ну или хотя бы считал их нелепыми, как сейчас считаю нелепыми проблемы, которые были у меня в раннем детстве.

----------


## Dementiy

> К примеру, прожив 200-300 лет , уже мог бы смотреть на все свои проблемы и суицидальные мысли с улыбкой.


 Для этого 20-30 лет будет более чем достаточно.

Так или иначе, для достижения великой цели потребуется неограниченное время.
И кстати, это одна из причин по которой люди не могут найти смысл жизни.

----------


## TheRiddle

Лично знаком с людьми, которым и 30 лет не хватило - как были тупыми, так и остались. Возможно, дурака и правда только могила исправит, но хочется верить в лучшее.

А великой цели, как и смысла жизни, попросту не существует. Это придуманная концепция. Вернее, скука. Ведь о смысле жизни чаще думают люди, которым больше нечем заниматься. Проверил это на себе. Это был интересный опыт. Когда прекращается дурацкая депрессия и ты просто успокаиваешься, понемногу приходишь в себя, начинаешь смотреть на все эти мысли о смысле жизни, и они кажутся такими нелепыми и бредовыми, что диву даешься.

Нет смысла жизни. Есть люди, которые думают о смысле жизни. И все. Остальное - фантазия.

----------


## Dementiy

> А великой цели, как и смысла жизни, попросту не существует.


 Это смотря что понимать под целью и смыслом.
Вот, например, научиться управлять своим разумом (медитировать) - чем не великая цель?
Или разработать новый способ коммуникации, позволяющий лучше передавать свои мысли/эмоции?
Или сделать какой-то научное открытие?
И т.д. и т.п.

Для совершенства в чем-либо требуется время (много времени). 
И как правило людям не хватает на это целой жизни, особенно с учетом постоянной борьбы за выживание.

----------


## TheRiddle

Согласен, но вот откуда появляется желание управлять, разрабатывать, открывать? Почему никто и никогда не хочет довольствоваться тем, что есть? Ведь мы только и хотим больше и лучше. Откуда вообще взялась идея улучшать то, что есть? Почему бы просто не наблюдать, не исследовать это? 

Огромный прикол в том, что мало кто действительно видит жизнь. Большая часть людей (и я, и вы) видим только недостатки, желаем что-то менять, добавлять, улучшать. Но зачем это делать, если мы даже этими улучшениями не насладимся? Ведь чему-бы мы не научились, чего бы не достигли - все равно будем желать большего, а предыдущие достижения будут казаться нелепыми и незначительными. И так до бесконечности.

Я недавно попробовал развить мысль: что будет, если я стану властелином вселенной? Что случится, когда у меня будет абсолютно все? И я не смог найти ответ. Я настолько привык хотеть, желать, мечтать, требовать, что сама идея "обладать всем" вводит меня в ступор. Не глупо ли?  :Smile:

----------


## LightWarrior

> Согласен, но вот откуда появляется желание управлять, разрабатывать, открывать? Почему никто и никогда не хочет довольствоваться тем, что есть? Ведь мы только и хотим больше и лучше. Откуда вообще взялась идея улучшать то, что есть? Почему бы просто не наблюдать, не исследовать это? 
> 
> Огромный прикол в том, что мало кто действительно видит жизнь. Большая часть людей (и я, и вы) видим только недостатки, желаем что-то менять, добавлять, улучшать. Но зачем это делать, если мы даже этими улучшениями не насладимся? Ведь чему-бы мы не научились, чего бы не достигли - все равно будем желать большего, а предыдущие достижения будут казаться нелепыми и незначительными. И так до бесконечности.
> 
> Я недавно попробовал развить мысль: что будет, если я стану властелином вселенной? Что случится, когда у меня будет абсолютно все? И я не смог найти ответ. Я настолько привык хотеть, желать, мечтать, требовать, что сама идея "обладать всем" вводит меня в ступор. Не глупо ли?


 Не совсем тебя понял но попробую ответить)
Недостатки (если конечно они есть) нужно видеть чтобы их исправлять ибо совершенство бесконечно)
управлять, разрабатывать, открывать желания разные совершенно))жажда власти,желание творить и познавать вещи несравнимые)совершнно два разных источника)
Вообще насчёт желаний.Почему люди курят,пьют,покупают большие дома,машины ,айфоны?Люди чуствуют пустоту внутри и стараются её заполнить.Незаная её природы,незная чем её заполнить большинство начинает думать что нужно то что им показывают или что они не могут пока получить.Другое дело что это не даст вечной удволетворённости,проходит время и люди уже не чуствуют того что раньше ,они снова будут искать чего им не хватает.Меняют машины,гаджеты,одежду и т.д.,чем больше так делают тем шире становится пустота,и тем больше впадают в крайности.Начинает хотется всё больше больше больше....БОЛЬШЕ ЗОЛОТА!!!)))Это тупик.
А чтобы насладится тем что есть нужно сначала избавится от жажды наслаждения)"Богат не тот кто имеет больше а тот кто нуждается в меньшем")

----------


## Dementiy

> откуда появляется желание управлять, разрабатывать, открывать? Почему никто и никогда не хочет довольствоваться тем, что есть? Ведь мы только и хотим больше и лучше. Откуда вообще взялась идея улучшать то, что есть? Почему бы просто не наблюдать, не исследовать это?


 Все потому, что мы хотим быть счастливыми.  :Smile: 



> Ведь чему-бы мы не научились, чего бы не достигли - все равно будем желать большего, а предыдущие достижения будут казаться нелепыми и незначительными. И так до бесконечности.


 Нет, это не так. Сознание (душа) может двигаться в определенном (позитивном) направлении, развиваясь.



> что будет, если я стану властелином вселенной?


 Ну а я думал: "Каким должен быть рай, чтобы люди были в нем абсолютно счастливыми", - и так и не нашел ответа.
Забавно, что с Адом таких проблем не возникало...

----------


## TheRiddle

*Dementiy* , знаете, мне однажды приснился необычный сон: я будто-бы умер, очутился где-то посреди звездного космоса (ну я так подумал, не знаю, что это за место было). Иду, значит, вперед, вижу - стоят какие-то сущности. Вроде как ангел и демон. И они начинают приглашать меня: один - в ад, другой - в рай. Слушаю про ад - очень привлекательно (мол реализуются все мои низменные желания: власть, женщины и прочая ересь), слушаю про рай - такая скукотища... И, знаете что? Я не пошел ни в рай, ни в ад. Отправился себе дальше,  оставив чертика с ангелочком стоять с изумленными лицами. А на душе в этот момент стало так легко и классно, будто наяву. И, что интересно, в этот самый момент зазвенел будильник. Целых два дня после этого под впечатлением ходил. И даже натолкнул себя на парочку интересных мыслей.

Рай, как по мне, является противоположностью ада. То есть, очередной крайностью. Или слишком плохо, или слишком хорошо - что же это за жизнь такая? 




> Все потому, что мы хотим быть счастливыми.


  - тысячу лет назад тоже счастливые люди были, как и несчастные. Тысяча лет развития, прогресса, движения - к чему это все привело? Человек вообще не изменился. Ни чуточки. Только декорации поменялись. Так что, этот прогресс - иллюзия. Как можно развиваться, если нам все навязывается? То, какими мы родились, то, какими мы стали, то, какими мы хотим стать - мы все время находимся в рамках того, что есть. И развиваемся только так, как позволяют изначальные условия или законы природы. И мы физически не можем не развиваться. Это я к тому, что нам не нужно двигаться - мы сами по себе двигаемся. Сидя на планете, мы пролетаем миллионы километров по космосу (а то и миллиарды). Мы летим с невероятной скоростью, при этом не прилагая усилий. Так и с развитием.

Это как бежать по Земле, чтобы ускорить свое перемещение по космосу - прибавка мизерная, да и отбирает все силы.  Пытаясь чего-то добиться, достигнуть, возвыситься духовно, мы выбиваемся из сил, упускаем свою жизнь. И не понимаем, что мы даже теоретически не можем что-то изменить. Все сделано за нас. Даже мы сами. И все наши достижения находятся в рамках изначальных условий. Действительно возвыситься или что-то улучшить нельзя. Можно лишь копаться в песочнице и строить замки. Тысячу лет назад человек радовался, живя в хижине и вспахивая землю. Сейчас же миллионеры на своих бентли и с двумя топ-моделями под боком умудряются попадать в депрессию. Про счастье вообще молчу. 

Ничего не меняется, кроме декораций. Вообще. Все движется по кругу. И если существует какое-то развитие, оно происходит только благодаря тому, что мы живем. Без нашего ведома, без усилий с нашей стороны. Это просто закон природы. Наша сущность. Только так. А эти все идеи о "духовном развитии", "движении вверх" и прочая ерунда - попытка выпрыгнуть из собственной шкуры. Звучит, да и выглядит глупо. Как будто собачка за собственным хвостиком гоняется. 

P.S. опять меня прорвало, столько букофф, но уж извините  :Smile:  Как начинаю - не могу остановиться.

----------


## LightWarrior

да уж много букв а идеи чёткой невидно))попробуй не ходить по кругу а сказать как есть)





> А эти все идеи о "духовном развитии", "движении вверх" и прочая ерунда - попытка выпрыгнуть из собственной шкуры. Звучит, да и выглядит глупо. Как будто собачка за собственным хвостиком гоняется.


 ты не совсем понимаешь что это за процесс)собственной шкуры?)не надо ставить рамки,которых нет.




> То, какими мы родились, то, какими мы стали, то, какими мы хотим стать - мы все время находимся в рамках того, что есть. И развиваемся только так, как позволяют изначальные условия или законы природы.


 когда то я тоже так думал)))каждый сам выбирает есть ли для него "законы" и сможет ли он их преодолеть)




> Ничего не меняется, кроме декораций. Вообще. Все движется по кругу.


 декорации есть только в матрице)и всё движется по спирали)даже Земля)




> Все сделано за нас. Даже мы сами. И все наши достижения находятся в рамках изначальных условий.


 Только в самом начале пути,и то только здесь дальше уже каждый сам выбирает)Так что это не повод опускать руки)

Вообще у тебя как то странно мысль идёт)Вроде как идёт проблеск,и потом всё в итоге замыкается на себя)Попробуй развивать мысль не делая "come back")

----------


## TheRiddle

Хорошо. Вот простейший пример - разве мы хоть что-то делаем, чтобы расти? В прямом смысле. Будучи детьми мы пытались вытянуть себя вверх? Нет. Рост происходил сам по себе. Такова природа. И не говорите, что мы кашу ели, чтобы расти  :Big Grin:  Но даже если это так, то что мы делаем для духовного роста? Копаемся в голове? Какие-то техники используем? Что-то еще? Но ведь это попытка вытянуть себя вверх, чтобы вырасти. А нужна лишь "пища". И мне кажется, что пища для духовного или какого-то еще роста - сама жизнь. Не нужно искать, стремиться, ведь мы уже растем и двигаемся, будучи живыми и гуляя по этой милой планете. Это если, конечно, есть какой-то рост. Ведь мне при рождении никто не говорил, что я должен расти духовно. Я лишь рос физически и даже не думал об этом. Так что, ничего не известно ни о каком духовном росте и прочих "невидимых штуках". Есть только фантазия. А если он есть и нам никто о нем не сказал (никто из высших существ), то все происходит само по себе.




> каждый сам выбирает есть ли для него "законы" и сможет ли он их преодолеть)


  - назовите хоть один закон природы, который вы можете преодолеть. Не тот закон, который в уголовном кодексе, а закон природы. Я пытался назвать хоть один, но не смог.




> декорации есть только в матрице)


  - а еще в театре. И у нас дома - мы это интерьером зовем. И снаружи - это, кажется, экстерьер. И все в целом - одна большая декорация. А по поводу спирали - мы ведь не знаем, откуда, куда и зачем мы "спиралим" в космосе  :Smile:  Да и в жизни.




> Только в самом начале пути,и то только здесь дальше уже каждый сам выбирает)


  Ага, но выбирает только из того, что дано. И только в рамках того, что есть. Разве вы можете подумать о том, чего нет? Или стремиться к тому, чего нет? Так же как плеер не может воспроизводить песню, которой нет, мы не можем выбирать и делать то, чего нет. То есть, все находится в рамках.

P.S. у меня столько всего в голове, что сложно так вот сразу все в правильном порядке. Для этого нужно неделями сидеть, размышлять, писать. Ну а тут такой возможности нет. Так что, если есть хоть какие-то проблески - это того стоит. Это как с добычей золота - куча земли, камней, грязи и только иногда попадается что-то ценное.

----------


## LightWarrior

> - а еще в театре. И у нас дома - мы это интерьером зовем. И снаружи - это, кажется, экстерьер. И все в целом - одна большая декорация. А по поводу спирали - мы ведь не знаем, откуда, куда и зачем мы "спиралим" в космосе  Да и в жизни.


 можно и так воспринимать ,а можно иначе.



> P.S. у меня столько всего в голове, что сложно так вот сразу все в правильном порядке. Для этого нужно неделями сидеть, размышлять, писать. Ну а тут такой возможности нет. Так что, если есть хоть какие-то проблески - это того стоит. Это как с добычей золота - куча земли, камней, грязи и только иногда попадается что-то ценное


 я не пытаюсь тебя обидеть)



> - назовите хоть один закон природы, который вы можете преодолеть. Не тот закон, который в уголовном кодексе, а закон природы. Я пытался назвать хоть один, но не смог.


 жизнь без пищи и воды,доказательство других законов пока не видел,но думаю они где спрятаны)



> Так что, ничего не известно ни о каком духовном росте и прочих "невидимых штуках".


 Увидеть нельзя но почувствовать можно)хотя.....увидеть тоже можно :Wink: 



> Ведь мне при рождении никто не говорил, что я должен расти духовно.


 Да,тут трабл....)Но это не повод сдаваться)



> И только в рамках того, что есть. Разве вы можете подумать о том, чего нет?


 Подумать можно о чём угодно всё зависит от воображения)Другое дело что это только в там и останется)



> Так же как плеер не может воспроизводить песню, которой нет, мы не можем выбирать и делать то, чего нет. То есть, все находится в рамках.


 А чего именно ты не можешь?)

----------


## TheRiddle

> жизнь без пищи и воды,доказательство других законов пока не видел,но думаю они где спрятаны)


 Но где же здесь преодоление закона природы? Есть закон, что организму нужна пища для функционирования. И даже "супер-пупер-медитирующие-монахи-из-пещер-тибета", которые не пьют и не едят, каким-то образом получают энергию и необходимые для организма вещества. И есть закон, что без пищи организм быстро износится и погибнет. Вот и все. Преодолеть это нельзя. Если есть душа и она может существовать без пищи - ладно. Но мы сейчас в теле и тело не может преодолеть закон. А для души есть свои законы (если она есть). 




> Подумать можно о чём угодно всё зависит от воображения)Другое дело что это только в там и останется)


  Хорошо, подумай о том, чего нет. Попробуй придумать новый цвет. Именно новый, а не сочетание уже существующих. Получится? Нет. Даже воображение оперирует с тем, что есть. И оно не может придумать НОВОЕ. В мире вообще не было придумано ничего нового. Все, что мы видим, вышло из земли и ее ископаемых. Даже супер сложный компьютер - это просто металл и сок африканского дерева. Мы лишь берем то, что есть, и получаем новые соединения. То есть, ничего нового придумать или достичь нельзя. Можно лишь перебирать то, что есть. То есть, рамки, рамки и еще раз рамки. И выйти за них нельзя.




> А чего именно ты не можешь?)


  Откуда я знаю? Если этого нет, как я могу знать, что я это не могу? Духовный рост - это словосочетание. Его попросту нет. Как его увидеть? Нимб появится? А почувствовать как? Мы можем чувствовать расслабление, тепло, возбуждение, вдохновение, но духовный рост как почувствовать? Я не знаю. Так что, его нет. И я даже не знаю, что это. Как я могу думать о том, чего не знаю? Вот тут и появляется тупичок. А дальше только фантазия и предположения. Не более.

----------


## LightWarrior

> Я не знаю. Так что, его нет. И я даже не знаю, что это. Как я могу думать о том, чего не знаю?


 ты уже думаешь о том чего не знаешь,о том чего по сути даже нет)



> Хорошо, подумай о том, чего нет. Попробуй придумать новый цвет. Именно новый, а не сочетание уже существующих. Получится? Нет. Даже воображение оперирует с тем, что есть. И оно не может придумать НОВОЕ. В мире вообще не было придумано ничего нового. Все, что мы видим, вышло из земли и ее ископаемых. Даже супер сложный компьютер - это просто металл и сок африканского дерева. Мы лишь берем то, что есть, и получаем новые соединения. То есть, ничего нового придумать или достичь нельзя. Можно лишь перебирать то, что есть. То есть, рамки, рамки и еще раз рамки. И выйти за них нельзя.


 Ну как бы чего не того нет)Это не рамки просто этого несуществует)Я теперь понял что ты имелл виду)Ты мысленно создал ЧТО ТО чего нету и подумал что ОНО есть но на самом деле его НЕТ)



> Откуда я знаю? Если этого нет, как я могу знать, что я это не могу? Духовный рост - это словосочетание. Его попросту нет. Как его увидеть? Нимб появится? А почувствовать как? Мы можем чувствовать расслабление, тепло, возбуждение, вдохновение, но духовный рост как почувствовать? Я не знаю. Так что, его нет. И я даже не знаю, что это. Как я могу думать о том, чего не знаю? Вот тут и появляется тупичок. А дальше только фантазия и предположения. Не более


 .
Словосочетание останется словосочетанием,можно назвать этот процесс по друому)Некоторые люди живут ради денег,построить дом и т.д.)А есть люди которые задают вопросы и ищут ответы о жизни мироздании и т.д,)Находят в себе негативные черты и меняют их)Допустим тебя что то раздражало раньше но потом,но в процессе борьбы с этим тебя это больше не цепляет)Ты остаешся в таких ситуация невозмутим и спокоен)Можно поставить в пример преодоление страха.Способность видеть мир по другому и т.д.)

----------


## TheRiddle

> ты уже думаешь о том чего не знаешь,о том чего по сути даже нет)


  Нет, немного не так. Я думаю о словосочетании "Духовный рост". Но я не знаю, на что указывает это словосочетание. Есть слова "духовный рост". Но как такового духовного роста нет. Не в том смысле, что мы не растем, а в том, что вообще такого процесса нет. Короче говоря, не знаю, как словами выразить свою мысль  :Smile:  Я могу сказать "новый цвет", но придумать новый цвет не могу. И думать о новом цвете не могу, ведь его нет. Я могу лишь думать о концепции "новый цвет". Вот так. Вроде бы выразил.




> Ну как бы чего не того нет)Это не рамки просто этого несуществует)


  Ну вот, подтверждение моих слов. Но для того, кто хочет куда-то возвыситься или что-то преодолеть - это рамки. Ведь нельзя преодолеть существующее и достичь того, чего нет.




> Некоторые люди живут ради денег,построить дом и т.д.)А есть люди которые задают вопросы и ищут ответы о жизни мироздании и т.д,)Находят в себе негативные черты и меняют их)


  Но это ведь не духовный рост. Это простейший и примитивнейший процесс. Вот, к примеру, мы стараемся избавиться от того, что не нравится, или жаждем того, что якобы принесет нам удовлетворение. Где же тут духовность? Это простые потребности. Я хочу дом - я хочу быть невозмутимым или возвышенным - я хочу быть просветленным - я хочу достичь своей высокой цели - все это одно и то же. Абсолютно одно и то же. И если это духовный рост, то значит, вся жизнь - духовный рост. И тогда, как я уже писал, нет смысла к чему-то специально стремиться. Все произойдет само по себе. Появится желание, появится возможность, появится достижение цели, появится результат. И не нужно сидеть и мечтать о великой цели и смысле жизни. Мы каждую секунду растем.

----------


## Dementiy

Духовный рост проявляется в умении управлять своим сознанием и эмоциями.
Наиболее ясно это прослеживается в восточной философии.
Так, например, миллиарды людей употребляют алкоголь для того чтобы уйти от своих проблем, в то время как похожего эффекта можно добиться той же медитацией.
Духовный рост - в умении быть счастливым.

Что касается прогресса, то мне лень утверждать очевидное. Если бы мы полагались на природу, ожидая что "все произойдет само собой", то до сих пор сидели бы в пещерах, вздрагивая от каждого шороха.

----------


## TheRiddle

То есть, мы отправляемся сюда для того, чтобы научиться управлять сознанием и эмоциями? Возможно. Вот только это лишь попытка объяснить наше существование. Как подтвердить существование "духа" и его "роста"? Никак. Вот поэтому я вообще не хочу о думать об этом. У меня нет никакого материала для размышлений. Только аксиома, что есть дух и его рост. Ну да. Начинать размышление с кем-то установленной аксиомы - ну, короче говоря, понятно.

Я не говорю, что само собой. Мол, расслабься, ложись на диван и жди, пока все само собой произойдет. Нет. Я же привел сравнение "развитие тела" - оно происходит само по себе. Мы не управляем его ростом, мы не управляем пищеварением, мы не управляем вообще ничем. Только решаем - добывать пищу, двигаться или умереть. И то, даже тут выбор навязывается нам страхом смерти. Да что там, такого понятия, как выбор, не существует. Но не буду сейчас об этом.

То есть, я имею в виду, что все, что должно произойти, произойдет само по себе. Все, что должно произойти, уже "предначертано" нашей природой. За пределы этого не выйти. А попытки выйти приводят к "поиску смысла жизни" и разочарованиям, депрессиям, прочей лабуде. 

Кстати, мы и сейчас сидим "в пещерах" и вздрагиваем от каждого шороха. Или, быть может, у нас уже все идеально, не о чем волноваться, жизнь вышла на совершенно новый уровень? Разве? Я не заметил. Мы, как и тысячу лет назад, пытаемся добыть пропитание, обустроить дом и дожить до следующего дня. А все остальное - фантазия.

Все, что я знаю - я родился, я расту, живу, пытаюсь обеспечить свой организм всем необходимым (пища, комфорт, положительные эмоции). Все. В прямом смысле - все. Больше ничего. И не потому, что я слабовольный или ленивый, а потому что ничего другого нет. А если есть - покажите.

----------


## Dementiy

Что значит "мы отправляемся сюда для того, чтобы научиться управлять сознанием и эмоциями" ?
Мы никуда не отправляемся и никто нас не отправляет.
В этом вопросе материализм - доминирующая концепция, и у меня нет никаких причин отрицать очевидное.




> А если есть - покажите.


 _Когда же народ стал сходиться во множестве, Он начал говорить: род сей лукав, он ищет знамения, и знамение не дастся ему, кроме знамения Ионы пророка;_ /От Луки 11:29/

Ты же сам говорил что иногда чувствуешь проблески в беспросветной тьме из пустоты и бессмысленности.
Разве в эти секунды ты не чувствуешь себя счастливее?
Так вот тебе и объект для исследования.
Разбирайся что это за чувство, как можно его усилить, как увеличить продолжительность и частоту. 
Ну а больших "знамений" я не знаю.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

"Come on, you sons of bithes, do you want to live forever?" (c) сержант Ден Дейли
"Вперед, сукины дети, вечно жить захотели?" 

С таким возгласом 6 июня 1918г. повел в бой свой взвод под плотным огнем противника сержант Ден Дейли в сражении в лесу Белло. За успех в этом бою Дейли должен был получить высшую военную награду США - медаль за отвагу, но не получил, то ли из-за этой фразы, то ли из-за того, что имел уже две таких награды.

*Вот как то так. Не расцените фразу, как призыв к смерти. Расцените, как призыв к жизни без иллюзий.*

----------


## когда уже

если иметь нормальное здоровье, ответ однозначный. ДА!

----------


## Dannebrog

Да, хотел бы быть бессмертным. В этом случае есть сколь угодно времени для исправления своих ошибок.

----------


## TheRiddle

> В этом случае есть сколь угодно времени для исправления своих ошибок.


 А какие ошибки можно исправить? Исправить их можно, если вернуться во времени. Как бессмертие поможет? Ну, скажем, убил ты человека. Как ты это исправишь своим бессмертием? Или же предал кого-то. Что тут бессмертие сделает? Разница будет лишь в том, что вместо стандартных 40-60 лет будет целая вечность, чтобы мучиться из-за сотворенных ошибок и сгибаться под их грузом.

Быть бессмертным - это же ужасно... Жить целую вечность в одном теле, со всем этим грузом воспоминаний, мыслей, эмоций... Ни к кому не привяжешься, а если привяжешься, то придется целую вечность наблюдать за тем, как твои близкие умирают. Тут уже после 100-200 лет умом тронешься. 

Я бы, к примеру, хотел управлять этим процессом.  Быть бессмертным, пока хочу этого. То есть, пока все в порядке - я бессмертен. Но как только почувствую, что хватит - начну стареть и покину тело. Думаю, это было бы очень неплохо. А вот быть бессмертным вечно - это тюрьма...

----------


## Dannebrog

Можно исправить многие ошибки, наверное даже все. Убили человека? У вас есть вечность, чтобы покаяться - и совершить какие-то добрые дела, дабы закрепить покаяние. Предали кого-то? Опять-таки, вечность на покаяние и на искупление своего проступка.

Но я-то имел ввиду ошибки в первую очередь свои, а я - слава Б-гу! - пока что никого не убивал. Все гораздо тривиальнее.

Да и по условиям задачи не сказано, что мы будем бессмертны вечно. Я так понимаю, что имеется ввиду, что мы будем бессмертны, пока мы этого хотим - ничто не мешает нам совершить самоубийство, быть убитыми, и так далее.

----------


## TheRiddle

Покаяние и добрые дела никогда ничего не исправят. Исправить может только сверхсущество, которое перемотает время назад и исправит события. Словно ничего и не случалось. А покаяние и добрые дела - это просто добрые дела и покаяние. И ничего более. Люди думают, что осознав свою ошибку, исправят ее. Нет. Они ее больше не совершат - да. Но не исправят. Невозможно исправить то, что уже было. Можно лишь не повторить это снова. Создать будущее, не повторяя старых ошибок. Это да. Но исправить старое невозможно. 





> что мы будем бессмертны, пока мы этого хотим - ничто не мешает нам совершить самоубийство, быть убитыми, и так далее.


 Так это не бессмертие, а долгожительство. Будучи таким "бессмертным", можно и в аварии помереть, и отравиться, и от руки гопников в переулке погибнуть. Что же это за бессмертие? Бессмертие - это отсутствие смерти. Без вариантов. Вот поэтому я и хочу управлять этим. Чтобы быть бессмертным, а потом, при желании, стать смертным.

----------


## Dannebrog

Не могу согласиться с вашими рассуждениями, т.к. считаю, что своими делами можно загладить свои прошлые прегрешения и тем самым исправить ошибку.

Хотя что касается "перемотки времени назад", то это довольно заманчиво, как ни крути.

Однако обычно под бессмертием понимается отсутствие старения, де-юре бесконечная жизнь. Разве нет?

----------


## TheRiddle

> Не могу согласиться с вашими рассуждениями, т.к. считаю, что своими делами можно загладить свои прошлые прегрешения и тем самым исправить ошибку.


 Ну вот предали вы кого-то. Как вы это загладите? Как исправите? И зачем для этого бессмертие? Перед кем вы будете заглаживать вину? Тот человек умрет, а вы продолжите ходить по земле и заглаживать? А смысл? Нет смысла. Значит, нужно заглаживать, пока он жив? Но для этого не требуется быть бессмертным. Но все равно исправить не получится. Ну серьезно, как можно исправить то, что уже произошло? Как? Ошибка вдруг пропадет? Испарится? Словно ее никогда и не было? Она останется.  Пока о ней будут помнить - она будет существовать. И только когда все о ней забудут, когда все ее свидетели уйдут из жизни, ошибка перестанет существовать. Но исправить ее не получится. Это как "слово не воробей, вылетит - не поймаешь". Никогда. Если вы не согласны, объясните, как можно исправить то, что уже случилось?




> Однако обычно под бессмертием понимается отсутствие старения, де-юре бесконечная жизнь. Разве нет?


 Нет. Это придумано для удобства. Мол, лучше вечность молодым проходить, чем стариком. Вот людям интереснее фантазировать, словно они бессмертны в молодом теле. А само бессмертите - это отсутствие смерти. То есть, человек не может умереть. Как бы он ни старался. Я знаком с различными легендами, когда героев боги наказывали бессмертием за страшные поступки. И те скитались по земле, страдая, изнемогая от тяжести своих проступков. Пытались убить себя, но ничего не получалось. А потом они просто теряли себя. Растворялись. Превращались в пустых, безумных существ с потухшими глазами. Страх и ужас, короче говоря.


В то же время, смерть очень часто называли и называют "очищением" или "освобождением". Сама смерть - это уже освобождение от всего, что было в жизни. От всех грехов, проступков, преступлений.

----------


## Dannebrog

Я ведь уже объяснил свою точку зрения, разве нет? Предал - сделай так, чтобы преданный тобой человек сказал "я тебя прощаю и более не держу на тебя зла" (как это сделать, уже другой вопрос). Вот как в школьной тетрадке - неправильно слово зачеркнули, а следом за ним написали правильное.

Хорошо, в таком случае получается логическая ошибка - если старение есть, то как может быть бессмертие?

----------


## TheRiddle

Так можно "исправить" лишь некоторые ошибки. Очень незначительные. Обидел - извинился - все в порядке. Сделал неправильно - переделал - все в порядке. А как же быть с неисправимыми ошибками? Предал, убил, разрушил. Представьте, что я сейчас приеду и разрушу ваш дом. А потом стану бессмертным и построю вам сотню домов. Ошибка будет исправлена? Если да - то это банальная взятка. (И это еще самый безобидный пример). Я понял вашу точку зрения. Но так исправляются далеко не все ошибки.





> Хорошо, в таком случае получается логическая ошибка - если старение есть, то как может быть бессмертие?


 Есть легенда о том, как тысячелетия назад на земле жило племя людей. И вот, один человек впервые в истории совершил убийство. Боги разгневались настолько, что прокляли его и сделали бессмертным. Соплеменники его, естественно, изгнали, и тот отправился бродить по пустыне. Бродил десятилетиями, столетиями, старел, сохнул. Наконец, растворился. Стал невидимым. Но дух его так и продолжил скитаться. 

Наверное, так и будет выглядеть бессмертие со старением  :Smile:  Не очень весело. Уж лучше быть в расцвете сил, вечно молодым.

Бессмертие, как по мне, не касается лично тела. Оно касается существа (души, если можно так выразиться). То есть, будучи бессмертным, я не смогу сделать переход из этого мира в другой (якобы, я не знаю, что там после смерти). А то, что при этом случится с телом - не имеет значения.

----------


## Dannebrog

Ну, если бы вы мне построили 100 домов, то конечно же, я бы вас простил)

Если бы вы меня, скажем, предали - а затем совершили что-то такое, что по моему мнению свидетельствовало бы о вашем искреннем раскаянии и желании загладить вину - я бы вас простил. Если бы вы меня убили - а затем сделали бы что-то, чтобы моя смерть произошла не зря - я бы вас простил, с того света)


Занятная легенда.

----------


## TheRiddle

Ага. Ну, давайте пофантазируем. Вы живете. У вас семья, дети. Вы еле еле концы с концами сводите. А я богат, красив, умен. Прихожу, убиваю вас. Потом осознаю ошибку. Раскаиваюсь. Беру в жены вашу жену, усыновляю ваших детей, обеспечиваю их всем необходимым для жизни, ставлю на ноги, а вы с того света смотрите, роняете слезу от умиления и прощаете меня?  :Smile:  Ведь я не зря вас убил. Великолепно. Если так, то вы святой человек и вас хоть прямо сейчас на икону можно вешать  :Smile: 




> Ну, если бы вы мне построили 100 домов, то конечно же, я бы вас простил)


 Ну вот. То есть, вас можно подкупить  :Smile:  А это не исправление ошибки, а отвлечение от нее. Я могу сделать зло и просто перекрыть его большим добром. Но зло ведь так и останется лежать под огромной глыбой добра)

----------


## Dannebrog

Ну, может, слезы бы от умиления не ронял, но и, скорее всего, не держал бы зла. А уж если учесть, что я сам не прочь умереть, и с радостью бы отдал миллион долларов (будь он у меня) тому, кто убил бы меня быстро и безболезненно - так и вообще бы спасибо сказал :3

Почему же не исправление? Вы не только ликвидировали ущерб, но и подарили мне в 100 раз больше нанесенного вреда. С какой стати я должен держать на вас обиду?

----------


## TheRiddle

> тому, кто убил бы меня быстро и безболезненно - так и вообще бы спасибо сказал :3


 Так это уже будет не ошибка. Это будет добро  :Smile:  




> С какой стати я должен держать на вас обиду?


 Хм. Ну, вы сидите, чаек попиваете, фильм интересный смотрите. А я прихожу, вышвыриваю вас из дома безо всяких объяснений, на ваших глазах закладываю динамит и взрываю все к чертям. А потом начинаю строить сто домов. А вы такой стоите в халате и с чашечкой чая в руках на улице и смотрите  :Big Grin:  Блин, представил эту сценку и так весело стало  :Big Grin:   А потом еще и спасибо говорите за 100 новых домов.

Блин, да вы настоящий аттракцион для миллиардеров. Станет одному из них скучно, он приедет и начнет над вами издеваться. А потом все отстроит, вернет на место и уедет со спокойной совестью и приподнятым настроением.  :Smile: 

Хотя, если честно, я тоже был бы не против, если кто-нибудь снес к чертям мой дом, а потом отстроил шикарный коттедж на берегу какого-нибудь озера (хотя бы озера, но можно и океана  :Smile:  ).

----------


## microbe

Люди так же уйдут как ушли в небытие динозавры, а микробы останутся, ха.

----------


## TheRiddle

Ну, знаете ли, уважаемый микроб, после динозавров появились люди. После людей, появится еще кто-то. Так что, микробы в любом случае не будут править миром. Ха. Либо  они уже правят миром. Вот только делают они это как-то незаметно. :/ Ручки помыл после улицы и все в порядке  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ранний

Если в России жить, то нееет, спасибочки. Вечно смотреть на этот бардак и разложение...

----------


## Borman

Мучатся целую вечность ну уж нет))

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> У меня у одноклассника бабушка покончила с собой в 105 лет. Ей просто надоело жить, хотя она не была прикована к кровати и вообще обладала хорошим для своих лет здоровьем.


 ничего себе? :EEK!:  а каким способом?

----------


## railton

Для общей концепции этой темы могу посоветовать прочесть книгу Леонардо Орр
http://lib100.com/book/thirst_for_de...%f0%f2%e8.html

Интересный взгляд дан на такое понятие, как смерть.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я бы хотел жить вечно, чтобы видеть смерть своих врагов, смерть детей своих врагов и смерть их детей.

----------


## AntoXa_KL

с такой жизнью уж точно нет

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

всего 25 годков, а кажется, что 125. иногда возникает вопрос, да сколько уже можно жить-то. завидую даже пожилым людям бывает

----------


## PhysX

Может ли обитатель этого форума, явно желающий умереть, хотеть стать бессмертным и тупо лишиться такой возможности? Конечно хочет, ясен хрен, ага -.-

----------


## Traumerei

Бессмертие - это наша судьба...

----------


## Unity

Да, наша природа, но...
Дар это - или проклятие, - все зависит ото состояния нашей психЕ/души/нашего сознания...
Мудрое большинство (не желая упрямо учиться управлять "своей силой"), - мучится в агонии, становясь "серийными самоубийцами"...
Редкие безумцы с временем осознают, что не имеет смысла без конца страдать, - в жизни или в смерти - навсегда теряя свое "Я", - и фата-морганы смены состояний/отношений в временной динамике с образами мира... с миром в мираже вечного сознания, создавшего космос, мириады видов жизни выражений/форм, декорации "реальности", в коих заплутали мы...
Дверь нашей тюрьмы открыта...
Просьто повнимательнее изучи себя...

----------


## zmejka

Быть здоровой, молодой - ДА!

----------


## Dr0zd

Ничего нет вечного. Даже вселенная исчезнет в результате поглощением черных дыр)

----------


## shiko

Более того - никто даже не знает, что такое "вечность"... её самой, грубо говоря, "нет".

----------


## ilya23

С удовольствием прожил бы здоровым 100 лет чем 1000 как сейчас

----------


## ArigatoGodzaimasu

Моя психика не выдержала бы столь долгий срок.

----------


## Милая Кися

Нет. Жизнь через какое-то время надоест. А вообще как-то глупо немного спрашивать это на форуме посвященном суициду

----------


## Unity

Если бы мы понимали, что наличествует непрерывность жизни и тела меняются словно бы одежда, словно бы кожа рептилий и вечна душа - мы бы все лишились иллюзий относительно того, что самоубийство - Выигрыш и Финиш, Победа в Игре, за которой лавры ну и слава, и вечный покой. 
Если бы мы поняли, что Игра - закольцована сама на себя, нам, волею-неволею, пришлось бы "взяться за ум" ну и уподобиться всем тем миллиардам Sapiens, что в поте чела черпают свой хлеб, в кратких перерывах как-то отвлекаясь коими-то "хобби" - коротая... Вечность. Совершенствуясь и эволюционируя. Становясь Маэстро ну и Чемпионами в некоторых поприщах. 
Но велик соблазн саботировать сей цикл и эпизод, текущую "серию" долгого "телесериала" Жизни - просто для того, чтобы сменить маску, сменить роль и декорации - в надежде на то, что "в следующей серии" слабость не возобладает над нашей душой, над нашим сознанием. 
И, в конечном счёте, мы и Здесь свободны. 
У меня есть телеграмм канал, смысл которого - выкладывать видео самоубийств, что были случайно засняты на плёнку уличных видеокамер, регистраторов машин ну и телефоны случайных зевак. 
Каждый новый день - сломанные кости, головы на рельсах, тела, превратившиеся в кровавые пятна, висельники с длинной шеей (с фотокамер чокнутых криминалистов), ванны, переполненные кровью и фекалиями...
Мы и здесь свободны - сломать своё тело. 
Надеясь наивно, будто бы "свободны". 
Свободны. В деталях.
Но не в основном.

----------


## Sickness

*Unity*, верите в наличие души? Раз говорите про реинкарнацию.

----------


## Wasted

Unity, так вы психолог, насколько я понял?

----------


## Unity

Второй курс. Специализация - п-я аутодеструктивного поведения. 
Сколько буду жить, буду завсегда пытаться отстаивать право Любого из нас на достойную смерть в специальных центрах - без мук и без драм. 
Ибо суицид - это просто "незаконный" выбор эвтаназии - взамен "выживания" и "борьбы за жизнь".
Каждый вправе Сдаться - невзирая на мораль, "карму" ну и пантеоны возможных "божеств". 
И сделать это по-человечески, в "будке для самоубийств", при желании отдав свои органы нуждающимся донорам, а не просто гробовым червям.

----------


## Wasted

Восхитительно!

----------


## Rini

Банально, но нет.
Если же представить, что хотела бы – то либо с возможностью волею желания стирать память, либо возможностью отключаться на какие-либо промежутки времени.

----------


## Псевдоним

я хотел бы , но наверно это невозможно

----------


## Traumerei

Да, однозначно. (Спасибо Борхесу за "" Город бессмертных"

----------


## Dementiy

Почитал свои же собственные сообщения (8 лет назад)... Ну что сказать? Я изменился.
Я по прежнему считаю, что человек должен быть свободен в выборе сколько ему жить: 10 лет или 10 000.
Но это в идеале, а идеал не может быть воплощен в этом мире. Это невозможно в принципе, потому что тогда Ад станет Раем, но Ад не может вот так просто исчезнуть (не бывает света без тени).
Кроме того, я стал более отрешенным. Т.е. у меня снизилось желание кого-то научить / переубедить.
Каждый имеет право избирать свой путь в бездну. И это хорошо, это закономерно.
Чем больше людей выбирают путь во тьму, тем скорее они достигнут той Цели, что задана человечеству архитектором данной Вселенной.

----------

